# Turkoglu back in Sactown?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46908/20070704/hedo_heading_back_to_sacramento/

Well, I think that Kings can get more value than just Hedo for Artest.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Possibly


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Artest to the Knicks?

So the Knicks won't trade David Lee or Renaldo Balkman...I still think the Kings can get a decent deal out of New York.

*Kings Trade:*
Ron Artest

*Knicks Trade:*
Wilson Chandler
Randolph Morris
Fred Jones
Dan Dickau

Dickau and Jones are expirings who can both play well when called upon, Morris is another big man for the Kings to go along with Hawes, and Chandler is a first round pick who the Knicks were very high on.

Kings
PG: Mike Bibby...Quincy Douby...Dan Dickau...Mustafa Shakur
SG: Kevin Martin...Fred Jones
SF: John Salmons...Wilson Chandler
PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim...Kenny Thomas...Randolph Morris
C: Brad Miller...Spencer Hawes

Knicks
PG: Stephon Marbury...Nate Robinson
SG: Quentin Richardson...Jamal Crawford...Mardy Collins
SF: Ron Artest...Renaldo Balkman...Jared Jeffries...Demetris Nichols
PF: Zach Randolph...David Lee...Malik Rose
C: Eddy Curry...Jerome James


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Awful trade for the Knicks but this is Isiah Thomas we're dealing with...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47466/20070803/bucher_artest_to_knicks_deal_in_the_works/


Perhaps NY can convince Orlando to take Jeffries for Hedo, and send Hedo with Nate Robinson to Sactown?!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

lol, SACtown.

I think I just had an MDIZZ moment.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hedo back in the SAC would be nice for the Kings if they lose Artest, but its unlikely. maybe dealing Thomas for Hedo, and then send Artest for Q-Rich and Dickau.

Miller
Reef
Richardson/Hedo
Martin
Bibby


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We'll give you Vlad Rad for your headcase Artest...you crazy cow town people!!!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TheTruth34 said:


> Hedo back in the SAC would be nice for the Kings if they lose Artest, but its unlikely. maybe dealing Thomas for Hedo, and then send Artest for Q-Rich and Dickau.
> 
> Miller
> Reef
> ...



I think that is more easy to get Hedo in an Artest trade...

NY send Jeffries to Orlando and Nate Robinson to Sacramento
Sacramento send Artest to NY
Orlando send Hedo to Sacramento;


----------

